# Is he a short coat or medium coat



## Ansh262003 (Mar 12, 2018)

He is around 9 weeks old male. But I am little confused what type of coat does he have. Could anyone tell me about what type of coat he have?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm not the expert but he looks like a regular fluffy puppy to me. Eventually this baby fluff will give way for the adult coat so enjoy this puppy softness.


----------



## Ansh262003 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Short coated or medium coated or long coated ?*

Is my gsd 9 weeks male short coated or medium coated or long coated?


----------



## Ansh262003 (Mar 12, 2018)

car2ner said:


> I'm not the expert but he looks like a regular fluffy puppy to me. Eventually this baby fluff will give way for the adult coat so enjoy this puppy softness.


You mean he is a single coated?


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

My guess would be stock (medium) coat, but I only have my own short coated GSD to go by. Does not look like a long coat to me for sure.

Here is a pic of mine when he was little for reference. He is short coated.


----------



## Ansh262003 (Mar 12, 2018)

JaxsMom said:


> My guess would be stock (medium) coat, but I only have my own short coated GSD to go by. Does not look like a long coat to me for sure.
> 
> Here is a pic of mine when he was little for reference. He is short coated.


I also think he is a medium one! Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He is double coated like a GSD should be. His coat just won't be long. He is what we call a stock coat.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

*coat*

Looks like he will be a short coat but pups change - definitely not a coated pup.


----------



## OyePrashant (12 mo ago)

Can you please share his current pics🙏?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

OyePrashant said:


> Can you please share his current pics🙏?


OP has not returned in over 3yrs…
These are the most updated photos before their departure.


----------

